# Painted my NX2000 AD22VF calipers today



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

I have rebuild kits coming for these NX2000 AD22VF calipers, so I decided to paint them, I had them in the bare metal and figured once I put them on the car they would rust right away so I picked up some red caliper paint.

Couple pics below:


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Here is kind of a comparison between the NX2000 rotor and the Sentra rotor, I say kind of because the Sentra rotor in this pic is from a B13 and is vented, our B12 rotors are not vented but are the same diameter as this one.


----------



## Wesleyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

how much modification is necessary to fir those rotors and calipers


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Just have to remove the backing plate behind the stock rotor, everything else is bolt on.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Deleted the first pics, didn't like how they came out but here are latest ones, I painted the brackets using silver caliper paint, just need to find new slide pin bushings:


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Rubber slide pin bushings are sure hard to find !!! Ordered a set from Oreily and the long bushing is too short, doesn't go all the way through the caliper bracket, found another part number and Oreily had it in stock, went in and checked it, same exact length as the first one, only difference between the 2 part numbers was the first part had little caps to cover the outer holes.

Found a 3rd part number for a Q45 that looks the same but they don't stock it, went to junkyard today and pulled the caliper off the same year Q45 and it didn't even use the type of rubber bushings that Rockauto said the 3rd part was for !!

Pulled one long bushing out of another Infiniti but don't think it is going to be long enough either.

Dealer is ridiculous even discounted online parts, $27 EACH SIDE for the caliper rebuild kit (piston seal, dust boot and metal ring, bleeder cap, and the long and short rubber slide pin bushings) 

I already rebuilt the calipers so don't need all those parts just need to find the slide pin bushings !! 

Nothing at Advance Auto parts, or E-bay that I have found yet.


----------

